# Replacement Seiko H558 Shroud



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Cool or not, she's been machined from Ally and hard anodised!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

bry1975 said:


> Cool or not, she's been machined from Ally and hard anodised!


Wicked replacement mate ,clever stuff


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It is wish I had the kit to make em guy makes them by hand apparently.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

bry1975 said:


> It is wish I had the kit to make em guy makes them by hand apparently.


 :huh:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I was reading about this somewhere else..very, very good


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yer Tim is very talented!

Regs

Bry


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very cool indeed


----------

